# glitch in the matrix



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2010)

Well that was bizarre...working on figuring out why the server ceased being useful for an hour or so there...but glad its back up without any loss of data.


----------



## dmbrand (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, so there was something going on.  I thought it was just my machine/internet service.  Glad you were able to fix it, this site is my daily addiction...next to coffee.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm goofing off at work, and thought our IT staff caught me and blocked the TUG site.

Wait a sec - I _AM _the IT staff...   

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 11, 2010)

Thought maybe you needed to work on the server and forgot to tell us 
Glad everything is ok.


----------

